# Cute pics



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Well.. my attempt at getting some shots of the girls for a Christmas card kinda failed! They were less than cooperative but there were a few cute pics anyway!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Awww I love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, love them.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Cute girls.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Well.. my attempt at getting some shots of the girls for a Christmas card kinda failed! They were less than cooperative but there were a few cute pics anyway!
> 
> View attachment 166945
> View attachment 166947
> ...


Awwwwww! I LOVE them! Nug looks so BIG! And grazer is precious. The ober look great!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Sweet babies!!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Awwwwww! I LOVE them! Nug looks so BIG! And grazer is precious. The ober look great!


Nug IS big! She's a sturdy chunky girl and easily holds her own against my 120lb ober! She's no pushover lol 
I think her and her mom remembered each other. They've been best buddies ever since I got her and sleep and graze together. It's SO cute!

They all tolerated the antlers so well, better than I expected! It was the holding still and looking at the camera part they couldn't get! lol also if someone next to you was wearing antlers they were very fun to chew on! :haha:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Nug IS big! She's a sturdy chunky girl and easily holds her own against my 120lb ober! She's no pushover lol
> I think her and her mom remembered each other. They've been best buddies ever since I got her and sleep and graze together. It's SO cute!
> 
> They all tolerated the antlers so well, better than I expected! It was the holding still and looking at the camera part they couldn't get! lol also if someone next to you was wearing antlers they were very fun to chew on! :haha:


That is wonderful! I still have not found you any round bales. . I have seen some of fb marketplace that looks good and green and fluffy close by for not crazy prices. We have a trailer....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cute girls! @Sfgwife one of them looks an awfully lot like one of your girls...(drat, the name escapes me right now) but they're adorable that's a fact


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I LOVE:inlove: the sideshot of the Reindeer eating out of the coffee can! So true of goats! They will do ANYTHING for food lol lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Cute girls! @Sfgwife one of them looks an awfully lot like one of your girls...(drat, the name escapes me right now) but they're adorable that's a fact


Hahah two of them came from here. Beth got a doeling from gracie and my gracie. Gracie went only a monthish ago though. She looks happy though. .


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwwwww


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> That is wonderful! I still have not found you any round bales. . I have seen some of fb marketplace that looks good and green and fluffy close by for not crazy prices. We have a trailer....


I have seen a few on FB market place as well but they were all fescue! I'm so afraid to buy it because my girls turned their nose up at the last fescue I bought. Not such a huge loss with 2 square bales but if they decide to waste an entire round bale I'd be pretty annoyed!

Will your goats readily eat fescue hay?

Thanks again for helping me look!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> I have seen a few on FB market place as well but they were all fescue! I'm so afraid to buy it because my girls turned their nose up at the last fescue I bought. Not such a huge loss with 2 square bales but if they decide to waste an entire round bale I'd be pretty annoyed!
> 
> Will your goats readily eat fescue hay?
> 
> Thanks again for helping me look!


Ours will eat the fecsue although it is not their favorite. A lot of people on here like the costal bermuda too. That might be an option as well. There is some of that in clayton i saw. But.. if fescue is all they have then they will eventually eat it.


----------

